# the world cup.. who's in?



## mantis (May 11, 2006)

less than 30 days for the most popular event in the world (yeah, half of the americans havent even heard!)
The world cup is starting on june the 9th.. the soccer world cup that is.
Who's going to watch it, how are you going to watch it?
it's going to be a bit difficult due to timing especially for those who work.
and most importantly what's your expectations, and who do you cheer for this time?
(btw, i already know most of your answers from previous stats)


----------



## ed-swckf (May 14, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> less than 30 days for the most popular event in the world (yeah, half of the americans havent even heard!)
> The world cup is starting on june the 9th.. the soccer world cup that is.
> Who's going to watch it, how are you going to watch it?
> it's going to be a bit difficult due to timing especially for those who work.
> ...


 
My work generally does its best to get everyone out early to see the matches england play, if thats not possible a TV gets put into the workplace.  I would love england to win it and we have the best chance we've had in years but it would also be nice to see an eighth team win it, i think Portugal has a chance.


----------



## Jenna (May 14, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> My work generally does its best to get everyone out early to see the matches england play, if thats not possible a TV gets put into the workplace. I would love england to win it and we have the best chance we've had in years but it would also be nice to see an eighth team win it, i think Portugal has a chance.


Hey there mister ed wing chun  I'm giving SERIOUS consideration to heading on over there myself. And I've been told by one of my lovely friends on here that Rooney's gonna be out for most of it. But still this is OUR year I don't think anyone else is showing on the radar. Though you know how it is with us. Oh btw, haven't heard any England WC songs this year yet??? Skinner and Baddiel nah, my suggestion would be Johnny Vegas and Is This The Way to Kaiserslautern, LOL 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## ed-swckf (May 14, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hey there mister ed wing chun  I'm giving SERIOUS consideration to heading on over there myself. And I've been told by one of my lovely friends on here that Rooney's gonna be out for most of it. But still this is OUR year I don't think anyone else is showing on the radar. Though you know how it is with us. Oh btw, haven't heard any England WC songs this year yet??? Skinner and Baddiel nah, my suggestion would be Johnny Vegas and Is This The Way to Kaiserslautern, LOL
> 
> Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
> Jenna


 
Hello jenna, there is a lot of speculation over rooneys appearence in the tournament, some are even suggesting its more for publicity than anything.  But officially the word is that he needed six weeks for recovery but then it will be down to the FA medics to allow him to play or not.

There is an official world cup song by embrace and theres some other unofficial ones too.  Skinner and Baddiels song still seems like the anthem for the world cup for me.


----------



## mantis (May 14, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> My work generally does its best to get everyone out early to see the matches england play, if thats not possible a TV gets put into the workplace. I would love england to win it and we have the best chance we've had in years but it would also be nice to see an eighth team win it, i think Portugal has a chance.


yep
i believe england has a great chance this time
you guys better kick butt, at least get to semi-finals....


----------



## mantis (May 14, 2006)

im personally going for brazil like i have been doing since 1990
I'd like to see Nigeria, Saudi Arabia, and Croatia get somewhere, at least quarter-finals
I really hope france doesnt make it anywhere, just like last time...
I expect Germany, Iran, England to do well, and Tunisia, Mountenegro (sp?) not to do so well...
we have to see ghana and angola this time, which will be interesting.  Tunisia is going to play for the first time in a long time, if ever!


----------



## ed-swckf (May 14, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> yep
> i believe england has a great chance this time
> you guys better kick butt, at least get to semi-finals....


 
Not supporting USA then?


----------



## mantis (May 14, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Not supporting USA then?


ah
i even forgot about those
maybe because they leave no marks in your memories of them
their players can run and kick but you feel their playing is so dry. they have not individual skills at all.... have you ever seen an american soccer player on exotic soccer videos for instance?
i never go for them in soccer.
I wonder how they can get so far with such skills. after all this is about enjoying soccer, not about, say, war.


----------



## ed-swckf (May 14, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> im personally going for brazil like i have been doing since 1990


 
Yeah but they've already won it 4 times, more than anyone else but they do make for a great match.



			
				mantis said:
			
		

> I'd like to see Nigeria, Saudi Arabia, and Croatia get somewhere, at least quarter-finals


 
I don't think nigeria or saudi will get far but croatia show promise.




			
				mantis said:
			
		

> I really hope france doesnt make it anywhere, just like last time...


 
France have a poor side.


			
				mantis said:
			
		

> I expect Germany, Iran, England to do well, and Tunisia, Mountenegro (sp?) not to do so well...


 
Germany are odd, poor team but always do well in tounaments.



			
				mantis said:
			
		

> we have to see ghana and angola this time, which will be interesting. Tunisia is going to play for the first time in a long time, if ever!


 
Tunisia played at the last world cup!  And the one previous to that.  But they hadn't played for twenty years previous to that.


----------



## ed-swckf (May 14, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> ah
> i even forgot about those
> maybe because they leave no marks in your memories of them
> their players can run and kick but you feel their playing is so dry. they have not individual skills at all.... have you ever seen an american soccer player on exotic soccer videos for instance?
> ...


 
Yes, i follow american soccer, DC united is the team i prefer out of the bunch.  I prefer my uk premiership and european flavour though.


----------



## Jenna (May 14, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Not supporting USA then?


Indeed, the guys from the US have their work cut out for them even at the group stage... Italy and the Czech Republic as I remember. You guys will need some luck maybe  Oh well, as the man said, it's a funny old game and you never know what can happen! And that's one thing I always liked about the US team too, they had HEART no matter who they played. And a fantastic keeper too in Tim Howard! So safe hands at that end at least.

But hey ed wing chun  is ed your name btw? Sorry... nosey me 
Have we had an official team selection back home yet? I've heard next to nothing since I've been away though someone said Theo Walcott was getting a callup?? Pffft. I wonder what Sven's on sometimes?? I'm guessing Owen certainly but who else???

They're not so bothered over here as you can guess though there's a lot of speculation on Klinsmann's choices. I'm not bothered readin it myself I can't wait to get back home to get the real gen!! 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## mantis (May 14, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Yes, i follow american soccer, DC united is the team i prefer out of the bunch. I prefer my uk premiership and european flavour though.


exactly
that's why i only watch spanish, english, or asian teams. 
Nigeria did pretty good in 1998, they killed spain 3-1.  I never under-estimate african teams, they got skill and above that speeeeed.
Germany has to do good because it's in germany.  
I do not recall tunisia on it the last couple of worldcups, i remember morocco though.  
Saudi arabia did pretty well in 1994 in the US. I hope to see something good from them just because it will almost be a new thing. 
Croatia did well in 1998, but did horribly in 2002.  I have no indication on how they will do this time.
I also hope to see something good from asian teams.  I am bored with seeing the same teams dominate everytime.


----------



## ed-swckf (May 14, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> exactly
> that's why i only watch spanish, english, or asian teams.


 
What about the CONMEBOL?!?!



			
				mantis said:
			
		

> Nigeria did pretty good in 1998, they killed spain 3-1. I never under-estimate african teams, they got skill and above that speeeeed.


 
i'd wager money against nigeria happily in world football.




			
				mantis said:
			
		

> Germany has to do good because it's in germany.


 
they always do good anyway.




			
				mantis said:
			
		

> I do not recall tunisia on it the last couple of worldcups, i remember morocco though.


 
they were there, qualified 98, 02 and 06.  Also winners in 04 of the african nations cup.



			
				mantis said:
			
		

> Saudi arabia did pretty well in 1994 in the US. I hope to see something good from them just because it will almost be a new thing.
> Croatia did well in 1998, but did horribly in 2002. I have no indication on how they will do this time.


 
I'm generally basing most of my opinions on recent matches that better illustrate the current state of the teams.  I mean 94 is 12 years and saudi only got to the second round and have got progressively worse.  I mean an 8-0 thumping in 2002 first round by germany should start to ring bells.  But i wish them all the best and hope they put on a good match or two can't say for sure how well they will do and i don't think they are bad its just world football is a strange game to play.

I feel croatia did better in their group against tougher sides than saudi and nigeria and will deal with some of the more prominent teams in the tournament in a more effective way.



			
				mantis said:
			
		

> I also hope to see something good from asian teams. I am bored with seeing the same teams dominate everytime.


 
Yet you root for brazil?!?!   Saudi arabia is an asian team.


----------



## ed-swckf (May 14, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Indeed, the guys from the US have their work cut out for them even at the group stage... Italy and the Czech Republic as I remember. You guys will need some luck maybe  Oh well, as the man said, it's a funny old game and you never know what can happen! And that's one thing I always liked about the US team too, they had HEART no matter who they played. And a fantastic keeper too in Tim Howard! So safe hands at that end at least.


 
Hi again jenna, USA aren't looking too bad at the moment, their national team has stepped up a fair bit.  I guess the increasing popularity of football over their is helping their national side get stronger.



			
				Jenna said:
			
		

> But hey ed wing chun  is ed your name btw? Sorry... nosey me
> Have we had an official team selection back home yet? I've heard next to nothing since I've been away though someone said Theo Walcott was getting a callup?? Pffft. I wonder what Sven's on sometimes?? I'm guessing Owen certainly but who else???


 
Yeah my name is ed 

Check the link jenna.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/world_cup_2006/4494934.stm



			
				Jenna said:
			
		

> They're not so bothered over here as you can guess though there's a lot of speculation on Klinsmann's choices. I'm not bothered readin it myself I can't wait to get back home to get the real gen!!


 
when do you get back home? I'd love to head to germany for the event but i'll make do with the home crowd


----------



## Jenna (May 14, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Hi again jenna, USA aren't looking too bad at the moment, their national team has stepped up a fair bit. I guess the increasing popularity of football over their is helping their national side get stronger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Ed  This is great, thanks! Bimbo I am, I never even thought of checking the selections on the web. I can stay out here as long as the money lasts  I'd be happy if I got out to Frankfurt for the opener but with everything sold out I'm not sure I'd fancy forking out BIG money to the man in the mac loitering outside!! Oh well Sky Sports and a big tub of Ben and Jerry's isn't maybe so bad!! Maybe I can call round to yours, ha! Just messin' wid ya  Take it easy yourself!

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## ed-swckf (May 15, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hey Ed  This is great, thanks! Bimbo I am, I never even thought of checking the selections on the web. I can stay out here as long as the money lasts  I'd be happy if I got out to Frankfurt for the opener but with everything sold out I'm not sure I'd fancy forking out BIG money to the man in the mac loitering outside!! Oh well Sky Sports and a big tub of Ben and Jerry's isn't maybe so bad!! Maybe I can call round to yours, ha! Just messin' wid ya  Take it easy yourself!
> 
> Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
> Jenna


 
Hey Jenna, you just made me want ice cream!!  everyone is welcome round mine to watch footy so feel free to drop by, but you have to bring the ben and jerrys!!  Best thing about footy at my house is there is no men in macs loitering outside.  Hope you enjoy the rest of your time over there and that the money doesn't run out to soon for you


----------

